# A Big Dimensions Apology*this is serious*



## Bottomheavylover (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys I came here 2 give a big apology 2 everyone that knew the old me here.I was very new 2 these forums and that was my 1st time even getting as active as I did that year plus I had lost s0meone special that same year.See Ive learned the ropes of these fourms since then and I do see the mistakes I made but I just didnt know how 2 let every1 know how I felt the right way.

But hey Ive grown and admitted my mistakes I was wrong and I clearly seen that as I looked back so again im not a bad dude or nothing just had alot happening 2 me at the time and srry again if I stepped on any toes goodnight every1 an God bless 
0h and shout out 2 tonynyc and the others that understood what I really meant 2 say and being cool about the situation I didnt mean any harm back then really


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 31, 2010)

Because _to_ is asking just that little bit 2 much right?

Only joking.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 31, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Because _to_ is asking just that little bit 2 much right?
> 
> Only joking.



You shoulda kept that 2 yourself.


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 31, 2010)

It was asking _2_ much.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 31, 2010)

What was your former username?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome back. I see you've attended the Prince school of spelling. Nice 2 meet U.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Welcome back. I see you've attended the Prince school of spelling. Nice 2 meet U.



Prince can shred a lot better than he can spell lol. Should see him at the 2004 Rock N Roll Hall of fame


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> Hi guys I came here 2 give a big apology 2 everyone that knew the old me here.I was very new 2 these forums and that was my 1st time even getting as active as I did that year plus I had lost s0meone special that same year.See Ive learned the ropes of these fourms since then and I do see the mistakes I made but I just didnt know how 2 let every1 know how I felt the right way.
> 
> But hey Ive grown and admitted my mistakes I was wrong and I clearly seen that as I looked back so again im not a bad dude or nothing just had alot happening 2 me at the time and srry again if I stepped on any toes goodnight every1 an God bless
> 0h and shout out 2 tonynyc and the others that understood what I really meant 2 say and being cool about the situation I didnt mean any harm back then really



I think I remember you. 

Weren't you the kid who threatened Phil with violence and pretty much made every single negative stereotype my father told me about come to life? You were the guy who went on this epic rant about how you could never find a ssbbw and then used very poorly typed English to discount the opinions of everyone who posted legitimate responses.

TonyNYC has been one of the most respectful F/A's I've ever met, you better listen to whatever he has to say because some people have long memories about your old posts.

Of course if you're not who I'm thinking of, completely disregard this post


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> I think I remember you.
> 
> Weren't you the kid who threatened Phil with violence and pretty much made every single negative stereotype my father told me about come to life? You were the guy who went on this epic rant about how you could never find a ssbbw and then used very poorly typed English to discount the opinions of everyone who posted legitimate responses.
> 
> ...



BottomheavyLover: listen to the well meaning advice of *K*Hayes666:
we all make mistakes in life- time to move forward and hope that your 2d journey into Dims is a rewarding one


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Is this the guy that came and demanded, in two different posts, that someone find him a SS pear....but she can only be fat in da ass because he's got his standards?

Seems like he managed to realllllyyyyyyyyy piss off just about every SS woman here. 

His granny's twitter is hot though.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 31, 2010)

fourm iz more important than content:bow::eat2:


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Aug 31, 2010)

Mishty said:


> You shoulda kept that 2 yourself.



Thanks Mishty I see your nice Ima add ya an its cool but I do have 5 missing keys and its real hard to type a full paragraph and have to go back and copy paste copy paste copy paste every key I have broken so I understand that the way I type is kinda funny but sorry about that
Anyway I did this post simply because through the years Ive became very good with posting and have a very good understanding about it and I seen many ppl like my old self on other forums and I kinda slapped myself after I seen how I came off to "most" ppl back then and Currently I do not tolerate ppl like my oldself on my forum so I decided to apolgize to the ones who felt I disrespected them
This basically is me just saying hey,I was wrong I admitt that and shake hands and move on to better conversations oh and Im not going to say who I am because thats not what I came here for I came here to bring a negative to a positive and these days Ive been blessed enough to say Im a better person than ever thanks to the lord
0k well im out and thanks in advance for listening everyone All positive replies welcome take care all 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/18311775/handshake.jpg


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

Mishty said:


> You shoulda kept that 2 yourself.



hmmm I sent a very long post earlier wonder what happen?ima wait 2 see if its delayed and thx Mishty


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm guess I can re type it but with 5 missing/broken keys and copy/paste each key again is gonna be tough doing 4 paragraphs all over again so I try again in morning goodnight everyone and thanks to you santaclear


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 1, 2010)

How lovely 2 C U again.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 1, 2010)

hey guys what the fuck is this thread?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

Weeze said:


> hey guys what the fuck is this thread?



Some kid came here last summer and expected women to fall into his lap, when he was rejected he spoke jive and tried to claim he was still the man. When Phil called him out on his behavior the kid then threatened him and said "i got boys and you and me can go at it, aight" or something like that.

Apparently this kid is now apologizing for that ourburst last year.


----------



## mango (Sep 1, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> hmm guess I can re type it but with 5 missing/broken keys and copy/paste each key again is gonna be tough doing 4 paragraphs all over again so I try again in morning goodnight everyone and thanks to you santaclear



*mayb u need 2 replace ur keyboard with a new 1*


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> Some kid came here last summer and expected women to fall into his lap, when he was rejected he spoke jive and tried to claim he was still the man. When Phil called him out on his behavior the kid then threatened him and said "i got boys and you and me can go at it, aight" or something like that.
> 
> Apparently this kid is now apologizing for that ourburst last year.



hehehehe I think u got the wrong guy or some kid and I think I remember u back then from the way every post on this post is.I wanna make this very clear that im not here to take a trip back into my past im here to create a better future and let wrongs be wrong and continue in a positive direction pretty much.If I came here for anything other than a positive approach I would have definately spoke up on Khayes666 fast if I knew what he was talking about but like I said this isnt the time or place for such things so lets move pass old issues that ive taken upon myself to fix and try a new and better start.thanks to all who read this.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

Weeze said:


> hey guys what the fuck is this thread?



A classic in it's own right... unfortunately there is no 'Retro Baords' in Dims to appreciate these gems that have been closed


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

mango said:


> *mayb u need 2 replace ur keyboard with a new 1*



Yeah its a labtop but while getting my training in my career field they will replace it with a better one so soon typing wont be a headache hehehehe


----------



## Angel (Sep 1, 2010)

very very fat woman say give me $44 and I'll supply the link


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> A classic in it's own right... unfortunately there is no 'Retro Baords' in Dims to appreciate these gems that have been closed



Ahhh Tony whats up man I remember u was one of the guys was very cool and I appreciate your strong positive outlook on alot thanks man


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> hehehehe I think u got the wrong guy or some kid and I think I remember u back then from the way every post on this post is.I wanna make this very clear that im not here to take a trip back into my past im here to create a better future and let wrongs be wrong and continue in a positive direction pretty much.If I came here for anything other than a positive approach I would have definately spoke up on Khayes666 fast if I knew what he was talking about but like I said this isnt the time or place for such things so lets move pass old issues that ive taken upon myself to fix and try a new and better start.thanks to all who read this.



I'm no stranger in trying to create a better future, good luck.


----------



## RJI (Sep 1, 2010)

Australian Lord said:


> Because _to_ is asking just that little bit 2 much right?
> 
> Only joking.



2che........


----------



## collared Princess (Sep 1, 2010)

fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now



Truly, there is no escape from (In Darth
Vader voice)"The Dark Side Of The 
Boards". Been there...


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now[/QUOTE
> ummm I didnt ask 4 anything


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 1, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> hmm guess I can re type it but with 5 missing/broken keys and copy/paste each key again is gonna be tough doing 4 paragraphs all over again so I try again in morning goodnight everyone and thanks to you santaclear



I am a bit curious about two things:

Exactly which keys are broken?

What was your former username?


----------



## Ash (Sep 1, 2010)

Apology accepted.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 1, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now



"keep your friends close and your enemies closer"


----------



## LisaInNC (Sep 1, 2010)

I think we should all keep guessing who it is until we get it right. I say its the guy who was gonna put his 5 yr old up for adoption cause the child was wrecking his social life.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> I think we should all keep guessing who it is until we get it right. I say its the guy who was gonna put his 5 yr old up for adoption cause the child was wrecking his social life.



No, that guy could spell correctly. Damn...I had forgotten about him


----------



## collared Princess (Sep 1, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> collared Princess said:
> 
> 
> > fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2010)

KHayes666 said:


> No, that guy could spell correctly. Damn...I had forgotten about him




sold his 5 ..... whaaa?


I'm 2 confused.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 1, 2010)

collared Princess said:


> fyi..there is no forgiveness on these boards..once you make a statement that people get offended by you are forever on the S list.. you might as well join the dark side now



Actually that's not true. I've made some comments that have pissed people off and hurt feelings. I don't feel like I'm on anybody's shit list.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually, I'd be kind of tickled to think that someone was making a list with my name on it while they're taking a shit. ...Now, if they wiped their bum with said list, I might feel a little offended. Although the inky bum would be amusing.


----------



## wrench13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lets see who this might be...

Atomic Vomit?

Domi-feeder?

Can you tell I been here a l-o-n-g time?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, Hayes got it right.

He used to go under the name *CarDeeZee1* before he was banned here. When I challenged him about his exclusive "preference", he got shitty with me, and threatened me. I was threatened with a ban at that time by the mods, who claimed I was making racist statements towards him. What the completely ignored at that time was that he was talking about my wife in a street vernacular in a disgusting manner, and it went over their heads due to a cultural illiteracy on their part. Once I explained it to them, he was promptly banned.

You may want to take a page from Mr. Hayes, who has acknowledged his past, rather than running from it as you have when you were questioned about it. This is one of the reasons that Hayes has garnered more respect around here these days.

I also will say that I am a forgiving person, and I've seen this guy on a few other forums of late, and he's been quite respectful. I'm willing to forgive and forget, based on his most recent activity.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

Well like I said im here to let it be known that im not as I were before because things back then wasnt right in my life and things I said to others wasnt right either .I now realized alot about myself far as forums go and since I understand the way things work around here I Went from "oh this is just a forum" to "oh this is a forum that is well put together and have active live real people here" .See back then posting really wasnt my thing but now that ive gotten use to it ,its some I very much care to do when Im not in training or if I have free time. Its somewhat soothing also
S0 now when I post its usually something I feel the forums may wanna hear about positive or comment on thats positive. But as u can see there are people that try to change that no matter how positive the post topic is and to me negative type posts and posters will exist *its like the cant have the good without the bad type deal if u understand me*but Ive decided long ago that I dont wanna be that type of guy in any post in any community that everyone feels starts up trouble for no reason because thats not my character at all .
People should feel at ease and comfortable and not be judged. Ive learned that long ago and I feel its only right to let the ones who I made feel bad know truly Im not that kinda person 24/7 but I am human, I get mad sad, frustrated and all its just now I know how to control the way I speak in the appropriate manner
In closing Im not asking anything from anyone at all all I want ya to do is listen and you decide for yourself.
As far as my typing goes I wanna ask any one thats willing to type 5 paragraphs without using just the alphabet o tell me how long it took to edit the whole page seriously because I have 5 missing*this takes 30-40 mins to edit*
all positive posts welcome I will be here a few hours to try to reply back guys


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

hmmm I did a 5-7 paragraph post and it said admin have to view it in order to post it but its a good one I promise just need admin to see it or some I guess hehehe


----------



## Mathias (Sep 1, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> hmmm I did a 5-7 paragraph post and it said admin have to view it in order to post it but its a good one I promise just need admin to see it or some I guess hehehe



Or maybe you need to learn to type normally.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> Yeah, Hayes got it right.
> 
> He used to go under the name *CarDeeZee1* before he was banned here. When I challenged him about his exclusive "preference", he got shitty with me, and threatened me. I was threatened with a ban at that time by the mods, who claimed I was making racist statements towards him. What the completely ignored at that time was that he was talking about my wife in a street vernacular in a disgusting manner, and it went over their heads due to a cultural illiteracy on their part. Once I explained it to them, he was promptly banned.
> 
> ...



hmmm I see...Phil I know you think you know who I am but nope sorry hehehe!like I said I didnt come here to linger on my past if I did It would have shown it in an instant my goal is to take responsibility and move on to better things for good


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Or maybe you need to learn to type normally.



hmmm maybe but no ones perfect and Im sure I can check and seek out errors in most people posts that type but I think I do good with the keyboard I have hehe


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 1, 2010)

Ashley said:


> Apology accepted.



Thanks and looking foward to more posts from you Ashley


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 2, 2010)

If you can stand by your change and *honestly* own up to your past here, to sincerely start new, then I wish you luck. 



But the leash? It's short.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> If you can stand by your change and *honestly* own up to your past here, to sincerely start new, then I wish you luck.
> 
> 
> 
> But the leash? It's short.



Tell me what u mean?


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome back... ummm.. Vince?? 



*


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *Welcome back... ummm.. Vince??
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos that?Im not saying my info it doesnt matter who I use to be what matters is who I am today which I feel I will always be


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> What was your former username?



Search "every1"


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 2, 2010)

The only difference between this thread and Titanic is Titanic had a band.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The only difference between this thread and Titanic is Titanic had a band.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4LyoUGxVd8


----------



## Paquito (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome back?


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Jay West Coast said:


> Search "every1"



I see what I said dont matter so now I need any admin that sees to please close this post thanks in advance and the ones that seen this and had positive reply thanks to u guys cya


----------



## Paquito (Sep 2, 2010)

All you had to do was man up and admit your mistakes, and learn how 2 take a joke.

But closing the thread is fine too.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The only difference between this thread and Titanic is Titanic had a band.



hahaha good one


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought Vinc_ was like Beetlejuice. Just don't say his name three times or you will . . . . . . 

View attachment bettlejuiice1.jpg


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Paquito said:


> All you had to do was man up and admit your mistakes, and learn how 2 take a joke.
> 
> But closing the thread is fine too.



hmm So I didnt admit my mistakes?ummm im lost now


----------



## lalatx (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok let me get this straight. You wish to apologize for your prior actions but do not want to provide your previous username? No comprende. 

I sure would like $44 right about now.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

But its besides the point I was trying to make so I think from the feedback Im getting its best to close this post*1st admin to close gets a rep from me*


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Ok let me get this straight. You wish to apologize for your prior actions but do not want to provide your previous username? No comprende.
> 
> I sure would like $44 right about now.



yep thats it!Just wanted to make amends for my faults and with this being said I maybe speaking f0r all the past offenders


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

*Butt what eye can't understand is y u aren't telling us ur previous username / handle so we kno what sort of troll 2 expect from ur posts.

We have a right 2 know and creating a 2nd account - especially after the 1st account was banned is still kinda circumventing the forum rules.

And eye don't think u can bribe mod admin with rep 4 closing threads.

How can u admit ur mistakes when u aren't even man enough 2 tell us hoo u were on this board originally?


My next guess.. J P O'Rourke...

Wait.. was he ever banned??  lol 


*


----------



## Paquito (Sep 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *Butt what eye can't understand is y u aren't telling us ur previous username / handle so we kno what sort of troll 2 expect from ur posts.
> 
> We have a right 2 know and creating a 2nd account - especially after the 1st account was banned is still kinda circumventing the forum rules.
> 
> ...



This is what I meant when I said that you won't man up about your mistakes.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

mango said:


> *Butt what eye can't understand is y u aren't telling us ur previous username / handle so we kno what sort of troll 2 expect from ur posts.
> 
> We have a right 2 know and creating a 2nd account - especially after the 1st account was banned is still kinda circumventing the forum rules.
> 
> ...


Bribe? hehehe try joke and again I ask what do anyone knowing my old name have to do with the positive message I wanted to share?But if me having this account is against the rules I will delete it on my own if I can or ask admin politey to do it also I think Im being man enough to admit im wrong and apologize for it seems very fair I suppose but hey then again I may be wrong


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> Bribe? hehehe try joke and again I ask what do anyone knowing my old name have to do with the positive message I wanted to share?But if me having this account is against the rules I will delete it on my own if I can or ask admin politey to do it also I think Im being man enough to admit im wrong and apologize for it seems very fair I suppose but hey then again I may be wrong



I think people will respect you more and take you seriously if you give full disclosure as to your former username.

In order for your apology to carry weight, I think you need to come completely clean.

Dont laugh it off, it is important.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

As a matter fact you guys maybe right or not idk because I do feel better getting this off my chest because like I stated before I never was into the "darkside" type of life just got caught up in the middle of it .hmmm maybe I will reveal who I am to the right person 1 day. See as positive as jesus was people still hated him so im not expecting a good or bad outcome of this but I just cant walk around knowing theres real people out there I hurt so thats when it hit me to come and say a few words .If Im still stepping on toes Im sorry again and Im not asking now but maybe one day it will be forgiven if not thats ok too I know G0D has


----------



## Shosh (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> As a matter fact you guys maybe right or not idk because I do feel better getting this off my chest because like I stated before I never was into the "darkside" type of life just got caught up in the middle of it .hmmm maybe I will reveal who I am to the right person 1 day. See as positive as jesus was people still hated him so im not expecting a good or bad outcome of this but I just cant walk around knowing theres real people out there I hurt so thats when it hit me to come and say a few words .If Im still stepping on toes Im sorry again and Im not asking now but maybe one day it will be forgiven if not thats ok too I know G0D has



Ok then. I for one will not be taking you seriously then.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> I think people will respect you more and take you seriously if you give full disclosure as to your former username.
> 
> In order for your apology to carry weight, I think you need to come completely clean.
> 
> Dont laugh it off, it is important.



Yeah what you said maybe true but its not something I even care to discuss because for 1 everyone that I hurt may not have even seen my apology and 2 I know theres many new ppl just waiting to criticize everything from way back and once that happens I dont think I would be ready for it because some memories is best left alone and ive decided that currently


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Ok then. I for one will not be taking you seriously then.



thats cool I completely understand


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

I see theres no admin on yet but if any admin see this can you please close this thanks in advance


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is what I don't understand. You stand up and make an apology for past actions. That's respectable. But you then refuse to take ownership of those words and actions by not revealing what your previous user name was. The hostility you're getting is because of the cloak and dagger routine. It undercuts your message because your apology doesn't feel sincere anymore.

If you'd just say what your previous user name was, this would go away. As it is, you're creating drama and new hard feelings toward you that could be avoided by a little honesty.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Here is what I don't understand. You stand up and make an apology for past actions. That's respectable. But you then refuse to take ownership of those words and actions by not revealing what your previous user name was. The hostility you're getting is because of the cloak and dagger routine. It undercuts your message because your apology doesn't feel sincere anymore.
> 
> If you'd just say what your previous user name was, this would go away. As it is, you're creating drama and new hard feelings toward you that could be avoided by a little honesty.



thats understood also but not the true intent of this post thats why before things do get out of hand this thread should be closed and in my opinion this account should be too Its not any hard feelings if they do its just if Im doing anything wrong right now I dont want that so whatever is needed to be done im all for it im not here to gain any respect just here to let ppl know Im sorry for my past behavior and move on with my life anonomously
oh an the members here that im good friends with is the only ones who will ever know who I am and thats all I have to say sorry guys and if ya hate me for this post still its ok just let an admin know so I can get this closed sorry again


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2010)

Then why say anything at all? You came back with a new name and a new attitude, so nobody would likely connect you to your sordid past. If you kept quiet and went about your business, nobody would be the wiser. Instead, you just painted a big target on your back. Something doesn't smell right here.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> Then why say anything at all? You came back with a new name and a new attitude, so nobody would likely connect you to your sordid past. If you kept quiet and went about your business, nobody would be the wiser. Instead, you just painted a big target on your back. Something doesn't smell right here.


hmmm I cant please every and wont try but if this post offend u why post here at all?When the time is right all that I feel can handle that they will know when the times right


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not offended in the least. I don't recall your previous incarnation, nor would I care if I did recall it. What I'm interested in is your motivation for doing things this way. I'm an amateur student of human nature, and when I don't understand something I ask questions.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

"heres an example "a bank robber goes to rob a bank and after hes done he leaves a name so all can know who did the crime .years pass by the crook hasnt been caught an has aged and had a family that he cares for dearly so the ex crook realizes he stole from the bank and others from his crime years back plus left a name behind. the crook walks in the bank with a check 2 times the amount he stole that he got from working honest and donates it to the bank with his current name. the bank feels happy and the ex crook feels happy. Now do this post make any sense to those who find it hard?


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm not offended in the least. I don't recall your previous incarnation, nor would I care if I did recall it. What I'm interested in is your motivation for doing things this way. I'm an amateur student of human nature, and when I don't understand something I ask questions.



what things and way is that?My motivation for this post is me checking myself not me trying to gain anything out of what I stated See long as at least one person reads this and say to themselves "hey maybe the people that seem bad arent as bad as I thought"then maybe just maybe many on these forums can get along better when things seem to have gotten out of hand I believe


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 2, 2010)

Dromond said:


> I'm not offended in the least. I don't recall your previous incarnation, nor would I care if I did recall it. What I'm interested in is your motivation for doing things this way. I'm an amateur student of human nature, and when I don't understand something I ask questions.



Attention seeking behaviors.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Attention seeking behaviors.



what I miss?


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> As a matter fact you guys maybe right or not idk because I do feel better getting this off my chest because like I stated before I never was into the "darkside" type of life just got caught up in the middle of it .hmmm maybe I will reveal who I am to the right person 1 day. See as positive as jesus was people still hated him so im not expecting a good or bad outcome of this but I just cant walk around knowing theres real people out there I hurt so thats when it hit me to come and say a few words .If Im still stepping on toes Im sorry again and Im not asking now but maybe one day it will be forgiven if not thats ok too I know G0D has



You've already revealed who you are/were. There is proof. You may have changed a couple things in the past 24 hours on your current profile after you looked at your old profile here again. Yeah, the old profile shows that you've still been logging in. But you can't change profile info after being banned. Like I said, there is proof that you are one and the same. 

If you are truly sorry for what you posted in the past here you would be trying to make amends instead of playing the little game that you are in this thread. Part of making amends, or making restitution, or 'coming clean' involves being completly honest with those you have hurt or offended. If you were truly remorseful, you wouldn't be worried about what your friends (or those here who like you) would think of you if/when they find out what you posted here in the past. If they are your truly friends, they'll forgive you even if what you posted in the past makes them angry. Again, _that_ may be conditional and based upon whether or not you are seriously sorry for past mistakes.


Please don't compare yourself to Jesus. Jesus was hated because of who He was, because of who He claimed to be, and because of what He represented. He wasn't hated because of posting stupid things on the internet. Jesus wasn't hated because he threatened physical violence towards someone who tried to help him see the errors he had made, either. 


Personally, I believe in second chances when someone is sincere. There's just one little issue, though. There are forum rules and policies here. As far as I know there is only one legit way to come back after having been banned. I don't think that path was even considered. It was easier to just make a new account and profile.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Angel said:


> You've already revealed who you are/were. There is proof. You may have changed a couple things in the past 24 hours on your current profile after you looked at your old profile here again. Yeah, the old profile shows that you've still been logging in. But you can't change profile info after being banned. Like I said, there is proof that you are one and the same.
> 
> If you are truly sorry for what you posted in the past here you would be trying to make amends instead of playing the little game that you are in this thread. Part of making amends, or making restitution, or 'coming clean' involves being completly honest with those you have hurt or offended. If you were truly remorseful, you wouldn't be worried about what your friends (or those here who like you) would think of you if/when they find out what you posted here in the past. If they are your truly friends, they'll forgive you even if what you posted in the past makes them angry. Again, _that_ may be conditional and based upon whether or not you are seriously sorry for past mistakes.
> 
> ...



hmmm based on what you said pretty much Im still sticking to what Ive said previously about remaining anonoumos See if you did actually do your home work an know who this is and you have proof of this for your own self to know, the only thing thats left would be if you understand and respect the reason why this poster chose to come in peace the 2nd time around while remaining anonoumous which has been explained already and if what you have next to say would be appropriate pertaining to the posters agenda and topic

See if you look at the other posts you would see I havent mentioned anything about me being banned but just me saying to summarize I apologize to the ones Ive hurt while at the same time not asking for anything in return 
Yeah when people try to make it as if im trying to apologize to gain anything and try sneak back in while not admitting Ive done wrong then thats playing games but Ive said this over and over im not here looking to gain anything except me knowing that I did wrong,me admitting I was wrong and making steps to clear the air and keep it that way See theres more than 1 way to do anything if you put your mind to it 
Although many of you want me to flat out say each and every detail of my past, just to Im thinking maybe take the question mark off your head,I stated many times I do not wish to do so at this time which means later on when I feel its the right time for all then I can take a step back with everyone here and go on that journey in a more positive manner 

Now with that being said Im not seeing this positve intent on a couple of peoples agenda at this time except trying to say a few things to make me say what they really wanna hear and come off in a negative way again which is why Ive requested this post be closed


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

o and I did want to add that if your sole reason for posting in this topic is to get info about my past ,to me it would be more "sincere" in my opinion to 1st try to pm me rather than thinking you may can somehow nicely force it out of me
To be honest there are a few positive people in this very post that Im considering letting in on what others really want to know based on there post here and a few posts Ive seen them in


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> hmmm based on what you said pretty much Im still sticking to what Ive said previously about remaining anonoumos See if you did actually do your home work an know who this is and you have proof of this for your own self to know, the only thing thats left would be if you understand and respect the reason why this poster chose to come in peace the 2nd time around while remaining anonoumous which has been explained already and if what you have next to say would be appropriate pertaining to the posters agenda and topic
> 
> See if you look at the other posts you would see I havent mentioned anything about me being banned but just me saying to summarize I apologize to the ones Ive hurt while at the same time not asking for anything in return
> Yeah when people try to make it as if im trying to apologize to gain anything and try sneak back in while not admitting Ive done wrong then thats playing games but Ive said this over and over im not here looking to gain anything except me knowing that I did wrong,me admitting I was wrong and making steps to clear the air and keep it that way See theres more than 1 way to do anything if you put your mind to it
> ...





Bottomheavylover said:


> o and I did want to add that if your sole reason for posting in this topic is to get info about my past ,to me it would be more "sincere" in my opinion to 1st try to pm me rather than thinking you may can somehow nicely force it out of me
> To be honest there are a few positive people in this very post that Im considering letting in on what others really want to know based on there post here and a few posts Ive seen them in



I personally don't _want_ or _need_ any information about your past. I have no interests in you. You seemed to have overlooked the post in this thread from a forum mod. You were nicely asked to admit what your previous identity was. You still want to play your little game of hide and seek (you hiding your former banned identity while seeking pear-shaped bottom-heavy SSBBWs). See if your only intent was to apologize to the individual you disrespected and physically threatened here you could have did so by privately contacting that individual on one of the other forums you hang out on. 

I believe in fairness. I can think of two people who were recently banned who never threatened physical violence towards anyone here. Both are serving their banned/time out period and haven't tried to sneak back in by creating another forum alias. Those two, and others who have been banned in the past and who didn't create a new identity, weren't given the same opportunity that you have been given the past few days. They didn't come back and try to plead their case. They didn't taunt and try to pull one over on the forum mods by saying that they are using a new identity. They were not given the option to do things on their own time frame. When they were banned, they were banned. They didn't get to play the "I want to do things when *I* feel the time is right" game. Funny how you seem to think that you are entitled to that. Every time someone has questioned you or your motives or hinted at knowing who you are instead of you taking sole responsibility, you have tried to make out like they were at fault for putting you on the spot. 

Another thing. You don't get to pick and choose what forum rules and policies should apply to you and which shouldn't. When I previously posted about the one legit way of coming back after having been banned, that was about writing to the Webmaster and requesting permission to come back.

What you see as others here having an agenda is nothing more than others wanting complete fairness across the board and also them wanting nothing more than a civil environment for all here. In the real world if you do the crime, you pay the time. Same applies here or at least should, anyway.

I don't consider it homework. I consider it as doing my part to make this site a pleasant place for all; and to make it fair to those who take responsibility for their actions and who also 'take their medicine like an adult'. You are not entitled to special treatment here just because you want to do things on your own time schedule. _That_ kind of thinking doesn't work in real life or in the adult world, either. 

thread:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61382

post:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1224379&postcount=128

previous profile:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/member.php?u=17203


proof that you are one and the same:
screenshot taken yesterday at 9:57 AM Eastern time - before you made the changes on your current profile


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 2, 2010)

Angel said:


> I personally don't _want_ or _need_ any information about your past. I have no interests in you. You seemed to have overlooked the post in this thread from a forum mod. You were nicely asked to admit what your previous identity was. You still want to play your little game of hide and seek (you hiding your former banned identity while seeking pear-shaped bottom-heavy SSBBWs). See if your only intent was to apologize to the individual you disrespected and physically threatened here you could have did so by privately contacting that individual on one of the other forums you hang out on.
> 
> I believe in fairness. I can think of two people who were recently banned who never threatened physical violence towards anyone here. Both are serving their banned/time out period and haven't tried to sneak back in by creating another forum alias. Those two, and others who have been banned in the past and who didn't create a new identity, weren't given the same opportunity that you have been given the past few days. They didn't come back and try to plead their case. They didn't taunt and try to pull one over on the forum mods by saying that they are using a new identity. They were not given the option to do things on their own time frame. When they were banned, they were banned. They didn't get to play the "I want to do things when *I* feel the time is right" game. Funny how you seem to think that you are entitled to that. Every time someone has questioned you or your motives or hinted at knowing who you are instead of you taking sole responsibility, you have tried to make out like they were at fault for putting you on the spot.
> 
> ...



:::decloaking::::

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Dromond (Sep 2, 2010)

Owned. Seriously owned.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice work, Angel.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2010)

Anyone want to do a background check on this dude's age? Most teenagers never really own up for their mistakes, I would know.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 2, 2010)

I just want to add that I was the person threatened with physical violence which was part of what caused him to be banned.

That in and of itself is kinda funny, as you really have to go some to get me to quake in my boots, which never happened.

Also, while he says he's apologized to those he offended his first time around, I would have been good to see a PM from him to me admitting that what he did first time around wasn't right.

I do thnk, however, that Angel makes a good point about some of the inconsistencies in tje moderation of late. I'm not going to rehash the events that caused his banning, but I basically had to provide the mods with a Rosetta Stone translation of the comments that were directed at my then-wife.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 2, 2010)

So funny...one thing about dimensions..the truth always comes out.

damn good detective work.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2010)

Now I have a question. 

This person was previously banned for breaking the rules here and had created a new account to sneak back in. He has issued an apology that means nothing, since he is attempting to be secretive about who is apologizing to and for what behavior. Besides making no sense, this seems to be specifically geared toward causing more disruption. Several people identified him, but he blatantly lied and called them wrong. Angel did the research and showed the evidence that he is a banned member.

As amusing as this all was, I think he should have been wrapped up and carted off by now.

Oh wait, that was a statement, not a question. Sorry.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmmm ok you showed a pic and brought up old forums to like I said before to"flat out" force something you wanted to hear out of a user which still wont do
You just refuse to get the point that someone that messed up chose to come back here with intent to pretty much say a few kind words and let it be
Just because you have a few pics up that may or may not have been modified *trust me it can be done* and have posts from 2007 of a user still isnt enough to make me just give up an give you the info you desire
You pretty much took the original intent topic and changed it to deflect what you feel strongly about see Your just continuing to go up that ladder of trying to apply pressure which does bust pipes
But hey I can understand why and also take that as a hit because I cant please everyone here like I said earlier
So the adult thing to do is not sit up here trying to go back an forth on "stupid" things as you as stated about my post before and again if you have all this alleged proof on a user and information an such now think about it for a minute would it be mature and right to run over the positive intent the user sought to bring in a post?
I very much welcomed closing of this post and this account if its what the right thing here is because im sure that would make others happy but im happy at same time that now that ive gotten this off my chest so its a win/win situation the way I see it
So the choice is up to the admin and i support whatever there choice is this wasnt a I gain anything from and play games type of post to start off with an never will be on my end thanks again


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2010)

Rosebud said:


> Now I have a question.
> 
> This person was previously banned for breaking the rules here and had created a new account to sneak back in. He has issued an apology that means nothing, since he is attempting to be secretive about who is apologizing to and for what behavior. Besides making no sense, this seems to be specifically geared toward causing more disruption. Several people identified him, but he blatantly lied and called them wrong. Angel did the research and showed the evidence that he is a banned member.
> 
> ...



Wrapping Service  hmm that would be pretty fancy 

*Le Dims concierge *


----------



## Angel (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> Hmmm ok you showed a pic and brought up old forums to like I said before to"flat out" force something you wanted to hear out of a user which still wont do
> You just refuse to get the point that someone that messed up chose to come back here with intent to pretty much say a few kind words and let it be
> Just because you have a few pics up that may or may not have been modified *trust me it can be done* and have posts from 2007 of a user still isnt enough to make me just give up an give you the info you desire
> You pretty much took the original intent topic and changed it to deflect what you feel strongly about see Your just continuing to go up that ladder of trying to apply pressure which does bust pipes
> ...



For the record, that screenshot was NOT modified in any way. 

People here *know* that I am honest.

And... for the record. I sent the info to the Webmaster as soon as I found it yesterday morning. A mod asked you to come clean. You WERE given the chance to come clean and you REFUSED to. And you are still REFUSING to... and once again you are trying to BLAME everyone else. (saying I edited the screenshot ... duh)


edited to add: I didn't send the screenshot to the Webmaster, but I did send the profile links. I'm not sure when the guy changed his profile info.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 2, 2010)

Rosebud said:


> Now I have a question.
> 
> This person was previously banned for breaking the rules here and had created a new account to sneak back in. He has issued an apology that means nothing, since he is attempting to be secretive about who is apologizing to and for what behavior. Besides making no sense, this seems to be specifically geared toward causing more disruption. Several people identified him, but he blatantly lied and called them wrong. Angel did the research and showed the evidence that he is a banned member.
> 
> ...



Has he been reported? Are there any Mods even looking in here right now. This thread is so ho hum at this point I'd venture a guess that someone needs to go tug on a coat hem somewhere and get them in here to see this. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 2, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Wrapping Service  hmm that would be pretty fancy
> 
> *Le Dims concierge *



This might work too.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

Guys an ladies this one of those times where if the post of the poster is 100% about trying to sneak back in the forums sole reason is to cause uproars/ play games /be dishonest /post for no reason/ at all be rude and disrespectful/ start up trouble in a nice community ummmm pretty much be bann material, by all means this shouldnt be over looked
I can accept anything that this place has in store for me as in the real world does because lets face the facts 0f the matter- there are places in life others are not welcome which is understandable and with that being said It seems once in life you understand and accept certain bounderies you have crossed you seem to ease up a bit on pushing the gas 
Ive accepted Im not wanted here but sought out way before things got back crazy that "any last words" type a thing
I feel waaaay better now than I did back then and no matter what anyone says that cant be taken away and relief I feel now but theres many that have tried but its not happening


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah Ive tryed to bring the attention to the mods that this post didnt end up in the good bunch field and as matter a fact Im trying to see if reporting my own self will help you guys out 
0h and for the record"may or may not have modified" is what I said I didnt accuse you of anything thats not how I do these days Angel


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok you said your piece, now go away. Obviously you know that you would not be able to stay here with your banned ID, so you took the cowards way out and used a fake ID to come in here and let us know you changed and are sorry for what you have done. Well you said it now goodbye.


----------



## Bottomheavylover (Sep 2, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Ok you said your piece, now go away. Obviously you know that you would not be able to stay here with your banned ID, so you took the cowards way out and used a fake ID to come in here and let us know you changed and are sorry for what you have done. Well you said it now goodbye.



Good bye and thanks


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 2, 2010)

Bottomheavylover said:


> Guys an ladies this one of those times where if the post of the poster is 100% about trying to sneak back in the forums sole reason is to cause uproars/ play games /be dishonest /post for no reason/ at all be rude and disrespectful/ start up trouble in a nice community ummmm pretty much be bann material, by all means this shouldnt be over looked
> I can accept anything that this place has in store for me as in the real world does because lets face the facts 0f the matter- there are places in life others are not welcome which is understandable and with that being said It seems once in life you understand and accept certain bounderies you have crossed you seem to ease up a bit on pushing the gas
> Ive accepted Im not wanted here but sought out way before things got back crazy that "any last words" type a thing
> I feel waaaay better now than I did back then and no matter what anyone says that cant be taken away and relief I feel now but theres many that have tried but its not happening



I'm not certain you understand what an apology really is. An apology is a selfless act. It is something that is freely given purely because it is deserved, not because you want to receive forgiveness. When you apologize for something you have to go into it with the full understanding that forgivness is optional and you might not get it. You can't storm away mad because you invoked the name of Jesus and the person still wouldn't overlook what you've done. It is a discretionary issue. An unconditional apology speaks volumes more about you and the condition of your soul than cloaking yourself behind decietful maneuvers. With that being said, the only appropriate response for your apology was to reject it outright because without this discretionary element it is not an apology. By not revealing who you are you've stripped that power away from the offended parties, added insult to injury and destroyed a crucial value of what an apology is. Instead it just comes off as predatory. It doesn't exactly warm the cockles, if that's how it's spelled.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEIzyhu5txE


----------



## mango (Sep 2, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEIzyhu5txE



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lwUyfxFbLc


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 2, 2010)

IC I didnt read any of BottomHeavy's posts because nonsensical punctuation and sentence structure hurts my eyes.

o wat rong thred.


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> IC I didnt read any of BottomHeavy's posts because nonsensical punctuation and sentence structure hurts my eyes.
> 
> o wat rong thred.



Yah, and we were really blessed to never have
seen 'im in the Fedding Thread.:happy:


----------



## loveembig (Sep 2, 2010)

wrench13 said:


> Lets see who this might be...
> 
> Atomic Vomit?
> 
> ...



Atomic Vomit!!!! Holy Crap that's like Windows 95.


----------

